# New or used golfballs?



## daveyvisser (Mar 3, 2011)

Do you mainly use new golfballs or used golfballs?


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

For me depends on the importance of the round or practice session. Tournaments, and important practice session I will use my normal "new" gamers. When I practice my putting I will use those new gamers. Other times, I use what ever is handy. As long as the ball is not out of round, cover not split, and will fly reasonably well, I'll use it. I once broke 80 (as a bet) using a used range ball. I was just swinging really well that day. :thumbsup:

True story; My nephew who is not what I would call "golf educated" was using range balls to play golf with. He had about 20 or so in his bag. I asked him what he doing with all of them. He told me "some guy gave them to me before we left the driving range." He liked the way the markings on these range balls allowed him to line them up once he was on the green. :dunno:


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

FrogsHair said:


> For me depends on the importance of the round or practice session. Tournaments, and important practice session I will use my normal "new" gamers. When I practice my putting I will use those new gamers. Other times, I use what ever is handy. As long as the ball is not out of round, cover not split, and will fly reasonably well, I'll use it. I once broke 80 (as a bet) using a used range ball. I was just swinging really well that day. :thumbsup:
> 
> True story; My nephew who is not what I would call "golf educated" was using range balls to play golf with. He had about 20 or so in his bag. I asked him what he doing with all of them. He told me "some guy gave them to me before we left the driving range." He liked the way the markings on these range balls allowed him to line them up once he was on the green. :dunno:


You might warn him that many golf courses will eject him if caught playing with range balls, because taking balls from the range is theft. I know that my home course will do so. When you play your fee at the range you are only renting the balls. If everyone took a half dozen range balls home every time he played, balls at the range would cost 3 times what they do now, or the range would cease to exist.

Once in a while I'll keep and use a ball I find on the course, but I only buy new balls.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

I use mainly new balls, I want teh consistancy they provide


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

If the round matters to me I will only use new balls but other then that I will hit most balls as long as the are round and fly well. When I started playing I brought like 50 new/used balls off ebay which worked well because it was a cheap start and a lot of them got lost....


----------

